# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تحصیل طولانی مدت؟!

## parham7983

درود دوستان!
بنظر شما تحصیل طولانی مدت در رشته ای مثل پزشکی و گرفتن تخصص منطقی تره
یا تحصیل متوسط در رشته ای مثل دندان؟
آدم خسته نمیشه از مدت زیاد تحصیل؟
انتخاب شما چیه؟

----------


## WallE06

چون اینجا ایرانه نمیتونم نظربدم .ببخشید :Yahoo (21): 
آدم از فردای خودش مطمعن نیست چه برس به شغل.
ولی فک کنم الان که پول داشته باشی مهمتره همون دندون بهتر باشه
چون هیچ چیزی معلوم نیس ..هیچ چیزی 
شاید پزشکی اشباع شد
شاید یه قانون جدید گذاشتن
شایدم کنکورو برداشتن
شایدم گفتن همه آقازاده ها و فلان زاده ها و ***زاده ها بیان پزشکی بخونن بقیه برن سماق بمکن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amureza

دیروز از تلویزیون اونم شبکه یک نظرسنجی گذاشته بود که ایا با افزایش ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی موافقید ؟ نظر داوطلبا در مورد چیزی که حقشونه مهم نیست یهو نظر داوطلبا مهم میشه !! عوض محاسبه کنن که چقدر نیازه ... کاملا نقشه دارن بازار این رشته ها رو هم مثل مهندسی کنن

----------


## God_of_war

هیچکدوم . اگه برنامه ای برا رفتن به خارج نداری وقتتو هدر میدی چون پولش رو قبلا زدن به جیب الان یه ته دیگ مونده که اونم هزار نفر میخوانش

----------


## parham7983

> چون اینجا ایرانه نمیتونم نظربدم .ببخشید
> آدم از فردای خودش مطمعن نیست چه برس به شغل.
> ولی فک کنم الان که پول داشته باشی مهمتره همون دندون بهتر باشه
> چون هیچ چیزی معلوم نیس ..هیچ چیزی 
> شاید پزشکی اشباع شد
> شاید یه قانون جدید گذاشتن
> شایدم کنکورو برداشتن
> شایدم گفتن همه آقازاده ها و فلان زاده ها و ***زاده ها بیان پزشکی بخونن بقیه برن سماق بمکن


آره واقا

----------


## WallE06

> دیروز از تلویزیون اونم شبکه یک نظرسنجی گذاشته بود که ایا با افزایش ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی موافقید ؟ نظر داوطلبا در مورد چیزی که حقشونه مهم نیست یهو نظر داوطلبا مهم میشه !! عوض محاسبه کنن که چقدر نیازه ... کاملا نقشه دارن بازار این رشته ها رو هم مثل مهندسی کنن



خداوکیلی بعید نیس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parham7983

> هیچکدوم . اگه برنامه ای برا رفتن به خارج نداری وقتتو هدر میدی چون پولش رو قبلا زدن به جیب الان یه ته دیگ مونده که اونم هزار نفر میخوانش


خارج نه متاسفانه

----------


## parham7983

> دیروز از تلویزیون اونم شبکه یک نظرسنجی گذاشته بود که ایا با افزایش ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی موافقید ؟ نظر داوطلبا در مورد چیزی که حقشونه مهم نیست یهو نظر داوطلبا مهم میشه !! عوض محاسبه کنن که چقدر نیازه ... کاملا نقشه دارن بازار این رشته ها رو هم مثل مهندسی کنن


خدا نکنه مثل مهندسی بشه،همین کوره امید مونده واسه جوونا اگه اینم خراب کنن که باید بمیریم

----------


## amureza

فعلا که تلویزیون شده ابزار دست کسایی که علیه مصالح حرکت میکنن فکر کردین اگر ظرفیت زیاد باشه چه اتفاقی میفته ؟ اولا که مطمئنت به ظرفیت دولتی چیزی اضافه نمیشه و فقط راه برای اونایی که پولشو دارن باز تر میشه  و ثانیا آینده شغلی کاملا از بین میره و بعد اون همه سال درس خوندن میبینی که باید درامدت با یه تعمیر کار یا برابر باشه یا حتی کمتر از اون

----------


## nani87

از سوالت "حدس میزنم "(نگفتم هستی :Yahoo (94): )که احتمالا سنت یکم بیشتر از متوسط سن داوطلبای معمول کنکور هست!چون اگه یک جوون تازه نفس باشی فک نمیکنم این طول تحصیل خیلی مساله باشه.اگه از دید خودم بخام بهت بگم؛اگر واقعااااا عاشق یک رشته خاصی نیستی؛طول تحصیل مهمه مخصوصا که بخای زود خودتو جموجور کنی؛بنظرم رشته که طول تحصبلش کمتره و بازدهیش بیشتره بهتره؛البته من شنیدم پزشکی هم شده 6 سال ولی گویا طرحش شده3 سال!هرچند اینی که گفتم عمومیت نداره؛من جون تازه نفسم دیدم از دوستان که پزشکی رو ول کرد چون حال نداشت اونقد درس بخونه رفت دندون..بهرحال اگه بحث علاقه و..نیست بنظرم گزینه دو مناسبه..واقعا فرصت آدم واسه زندگی محدوده؛پزشکی عشق میخاد؛این سیستم اشتباه آموزشی ما اینهمه استعداد رو بهدر داد؛اگه هرکسی هدایت میشد باون چیزی که استعدادشو داره الان آدم اینهمه سرگردون نبود و حیرون؛فقط برای یافتن یک راه نجات!

----------


## meysam98

ببین دوست مَن 
اینکه رشته تحصیلیتون رو به هوای پول انتخاب کنید
سختی هاش و چالش هاش رو به خاطر پول تحمل کنید احتمال ضربه دیدنتون بالاست
هیچ شغلی همواره در بورس نخواهد بود

ما و این کالبد فیزیکی وسیله ای هستیم برای تعالی کائنات 
اگر با قلب تصمیم بگیرید مطمئنا فراوانی و برکت به سمت شما میاد

مثلا عکس پروفایلتون
 حضرت سایه مطمئنا شیرینی زندگیش در شاعری است .

----------


## nani87

> خدا نکنه مثل مهندسی بشه،همین کوره امید مونده واسه جوونا اگه اینم خراب کنن که باید بمیریم


بشخصه ازین صحبت افزایش ظرفیت بوهای خوشی ب مشامم نمیرسد...چن سال دیگه عواقب این افزایش ظرفیت رو خاهیم دید...این افزایش طرفیت ها چیزی نیست جز سرگرم کردن بچه های مردم بمدت چن سال...کاملا از وضعیت پذیرش دکترا؛ارشد؛کارشناسی و اکنون پزشکی و علوم پزشکی قابل تشخیص است..

----------


## parham7983

> از سوالت "حدس میزنم "(نگفتم هستی)که احتمالا سنت یکم بیشتر از متوسط سن داوطلبای معمول کنکور هست!چون اگه یک جوون تازه نفس باشی فک نمیکنم این طول تحصیل خیلی مساله باشه.اگه از دید خودم بخام بهت بگم؛اگر واقعااااا عاشق یک رشته خاصی نیستی؛طول تحصیل مهمه مخصوصا که بخای زود خودتو جموجور کنی؛بنظرم رشته که طول تحصبلش کمتره و بازدهیش بیشتره بهتره؛البته من شنیدم پزشکی هم شده 6 سال ولی گویا طرحش شده3 سال!هرچند اینی که گفتم عمومیت نداره؛من جون تازه نفسم دیدم از دوستان که پزشکی رو ول کرد چون حال نداشت اونقد درس بخونه رفت دندون..بهرحال اگه بحث علاقه و..نیست بنظرم گزینه دو مناسبه..واقعا فرصت آدم واسه زندگی محدوده؛پزشکی عشق میخاد؛این سیستم اشتباه آموزشی ما اینهمه استعداد رو بهدر داد؛اگه هرکسی هدایت میشد باون چیزی که استعدادشو داره الان آدم اینهمه سرگردون نبود و حیرون؛فقط برای یافتن یک راه نجات!


سنم خیلی بالا نیست(19سالمه) ولی خب اگه بخوام برم دنبال پزشکی و تخصص حداقل تو34 سالگی فارغ التحصیل میشم که نمیدونم میتونم این مسیر طولانیو تحمل کنم یا نه(هم از نظر سختی دروس و شیفت ها و هم از نظر درامد خیلی کم حین تحصیل)
از طرفی دندان کوتاه تره و زود بازده
ولی خب به پزشکی علاقه بیشتری دارم
نمیدونم این علاقه بهاندازه ای هست که بخاطرش 5 سال اضافه درس بخونم یا نه
تصمیم گرفتن سخته
خیلی سخته...

----------


## parham7983

> ببین دوست مَن 
> اینکه رشته تحصیلیتون رو به هوای پول انتخاب کنید
> سختی هاش و چالش هاش رو به خاطر پول تحمل کنید احتمال ضربه دیدنتون بالاست
> هیچ شغلی همواره در بورس نخواهد بود
> 
> ما و این کالبد فیزیکی وسیله ای هستیم برای تعالی کائنات 
> اگر با قلب تصمیم بگیرید مطمئنا فراوانی و برکت به سمت شما میاد
> 
> مثلا عکس پروفایلتون
>  حضرت سایه مطمئنا شیرینی زندگیش در شاعری است .


اگه بخوام با قلب تصمیم بگیرم میرم پزشکی
ولی با عقل شاید دندون!

----------


## A.H.M

> درود دوستان!
> بنظر شما تحصیل طولانی مدت در رشته ای مثل پزشکی و گرفتن تخصص منطقی تره
> یا تحصیل متوسط در رشته ای مثل دندان؟
> آدم خسته نمیشه از مدت زیاد تحصیل؟
> انتخاب شما چیه؟


بستگی به انگیزت داره
اگه انگیزت اقتصادیه تحصیل طولانی مدت اشتباهه
ولی اگه انگیزت هر چیز دیگری غیر اقتصاد باشه نه تنها ادم خسته نمیشه بلکه لذت هم میبره

----------


## alk1370

> درود دوستان!
> بنظر شما تحصیل طولانی مدت در رشته ای مثل پزشکی و گرفتن تخصص منطقی تره
> یا تحصیل متوسط در رشته ای مثل دندان؟
> آدم خسته نمیشه از مدت زیاد تحصیل؟
> انتخاب شما چیه؟


سلام.پاسخ این سوال یه چیزیه تو دلت! همیشه درس خوندن یه انتخابه.مثلا من خودم اینجوری هستم نمیتونم یه لحظه از درس و کتاب دور باشم حتی مسافرت هم میریم من با خودم چند تا کتاب میبرم! شاید فرصت نکنم اصلا نگاشون کنم ولی خب کتابای درسی و کمک درسی ولو یک جلد! اگه باهام نباشه اون مسافرته بهم نمیچسبه :Yahoo (2): حتی من تو سربازی هم با وجودی که اینقدر خسته میشدیم که حوصله هیچی نداشتیم.ولی بازم کتاب برده بودم پادگان و درس میخوندم بیکاریهام. خیلی ها به این رفتارم میگن احمقانه ولی این برای من یه عشقه!!

عشق واقعی به علم مثل عشق واقعی به یه دختر یا پسر هست! تا اخر عمر تو ذات ادم هست.خیلی از عاشقا به هم نرسیدن ولی هنوز وقتی حتی تو پیری یاد هم می افتن! شوق میگیرن! علم هم همینجوریه.برا کسی که عاشق درس باشه واقعا میگم همیشه شور و شوق داره.از سوالت حدس میزنم که خودتم عاشق علمی و از همیشه درس خوندن و اپدیت بودن هیچ وقت خسته نمیشی  ولی خوب بین یه سری چیزا در کنار علم گیر کردی. اونم شرایط خاص این کشور.ولی این سوالت رو از کسی پاسخ مناسبی نمیگیری.چون خیلی ها ممکنه بگن همه اش درس درس پس کی زندگی کنی! در حالیکه برا یه عاشق علم.همین مسیر درس خوندن خودش زندگیه!

یه کم دیگه عشقیش کنم :Yahoo (76):  گفتی ادم خسته نمیشه از تحصیل؟ 

تو اگه عاشق واقعی یه دختر باشی.اگه 24 ساعت کنارش باشی خسته میشی؟عاشق واقعیییییی.

نتیجه که به دلت رجوع کن.ببین دلت چی میگه.درس خوندن و همیشه اپدیت بودن جزو علاقه هات هست یا نه. چون پزشکی بری باید همیشه اپدیت باشی.علم پزشکی روز به روز در حال پیشرفته.ببین لدت میبری از علم یا نه.این سوال رو به نظر من فقط خودت میتونی بهش جواب بدی

چقدر عشقی - فلسفی شد! کلا بحث علم و علاقه به علم میاد وسط من کلا میرم بالا منبر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nani87

> سنم خیلی بالا نیست(19سالمه) ولی خب اگه بخوام برم دنبال پزشکی و تخصص حداقل تو34 سالگی فارغ التحصیل میشم که نمیدونم میتونم این مسیر طولانیو تحمل کنم یا نه(هم از نظر سختی دروس و شیفت ها و هم از نظر درامد خیلی کم حین تحصیل)
> از طرفی دندان کوتاه تره و زود بازده
> ولی خب به پزشکی علاقه بیشتری دارم
> نمیدونم این علاقه بهاندازه ای هست که بخاطرش 5 سال اضافه درس بخونم یا نه
> تصمیم گرفتن سخته
> خیلی سخته...


سنت اصلا جوری نیست که نگرانش باشی؛طرف تازه از30 سالگی استارت پزشکیشو میزنه،میتونم درک کنم واقعا؛خیلی سخته تصمیم گرفتن؛ولی بخای نخای آخرش یک کفه ترازو سنگینترمیشه؛جفتش خوبه و مزایای خودشو داره؛یکم بیشترباخودت کلنجار برو تا خودتو بیشتر بشناسی،اگربخای به عمومی بسنده کنی که دندون قطعابهتره!ولی ببین ارزشگذاری زندگیت چطوره؛حاضری کدوم امتیازخاص رو بخاطر علاقه ت بدست بیاری؛یا از دست بدی.بعدم قشنگ تحقیق کن،باورکن چیزیکه ما ازعلاقع اسم میبریم همون چیزی نیست که وقتی باون شاخه ورود میکنیم باهاش مواجه میشیم!تمام واقعیتهای موجود رو بسنج!مثلاطرف میگه دارو دوسدارم چون شیمیش خوب بوده!ایناکاملا علاقه کاذب هست؛اصولاعلاقه بدون تحقیق و..دردسرساز هست!اینمدت فقط تحقیق کن،و خودتوبهتربشناس،اهدافت،آرز  وها؛چیزایی که باهاش حال میکنی،حاضری مثل روز امروز از تفریحت بزنی بری بیمارستان و بامریضاسروکله بزنی؟میگم پزشکی واقعاااامقدسه!بایدعاشقش باشی،ولی نگران نباش؛راهتوپیدا میکنی خودت؛چون بهترازهرکی خودتومیشناسی.نگران اینم نباش که 34 سالت شد و..باور کن خیلیا الان34 سالشونه و هنوز نمیدونن کجای زندگین،اصلا سن چیزی نیست که بخاطرش خودتو محدود کنی؛ابدااااا..پس پی چیزی باش که باهاش حال میکنی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> درود دوستان!
> بنظر شما تحصیل طولانی مدت در رشته ای مثل پزشکی و گرفتن تخصص منطقی تره
> یا تحصیل متوسط در رشته ای مثل دندان؟
> آدم خسته نمیشه از مدت زیاد تحصیل؟
> انتخاب شما چیه؟


سلام 
دندان خوبیش اینک بدون تخصص به درآمد عالی میرسی اما برای پزشکی بدون تخصص درآمدش از دندان خیلی کمتره 
بستگی به خودت داره مثلا برای آدمی مث من ک تنها کاری ک بلده درس خوندنه تحصیل طولانی مدت راحته اما برای کسی ک خیلی اجتماعیه و میخواد توی هزار زمینه کار کنه بهتره بره دندان 
علاقتم در نظر بگیر ...... دندان دامنه ی کارش محدوده ببین اگ دوسش داری بنظرم برو دندان
من متاسفانه از دندان متنفرم به کسی توهین نشه واقعا بدم میاد به لطف دندون پزشکای خیلی ماهرمون :Yahoo (31):  اما اگ دوس داشتم میرفتم دندون 
قبولی دندونم سختتره چون ظرفیتش از پزشکی کمتره

----------


## parham7983

> سلام.پاسخ این سوال یه چیزیه تو دلت! همیشه درس خوندن یه انتخابه.مثلا من خودم اینجوری هستم نمیتونم یه لحظه از درس و کتاب دور باشم حتی مسافرت هم میریم من با خودم چند تا کتاب میبرم! شاید فرصت نکنم اصلا نگاشون کنم ولی خب کتابای درسی و کمک درسی ولو یک جلد! اگه باهام نباشه اون مسافرته بهم نمیچسبهحتی من تو سربازی هم با وجودی که اینقدر خسته میشدیم که حوصله هیچی نداشتیم.ولی بازم کتاب برده بودم پادگان و درس میخوندم بیکاریهام. خیلی ها به این رفتارم میگن احمقانه ولی این برای من یه عشقه!!
> 
> عشق واقعی به علم مثل عشق واقعی به یه دختر یا پسر هست! تا اخر عمر تو ذات ادم هست.خیلی از عاشقا به هم نرسیدن ولی هنوز وقتی حتی تو پیری یاد هم می افتن! شوق میگیرن! علم هم همینجوریه.برا کسی که عاشق درس باشه واقعا میگم همیشه شور و شوق داره.از سوالت حدس میزنم که خودتم عاشق علمی و از همیشه درس خوندن و اپدیت بودن هیچ وقت خسته نمیشی  ولی خوب بین یه سری چیزا در کنار علم گیر کردی. اونم شرایط خاص این کشور.ولی این سوالت رو از کسی پاسخ مناسبی نمیگیری.چون خیلی ها ممکنه بگن همه اش درس درس پس کی زندگی کنی! در حالیکه برا یه عاشق علم.همین مسیر درس خوندن خودش زندگیه!
> 
> یه کم دیگه عشقیش کنم گفتی ادم خسته نمیشه از تحصیل؟ 
> 
> تو اگه عاشق واقعی یه دختر باشی.اگه 24 ساعت کنارش باشی خسته میشی؟عاشق واقعیییییی.
> 
> نتیجه که به دلت رجوع کن.ببین دلت چی میگه.درس خوندن و همیشه اپدیت بودن جزو علاقه هات هست یا نه. چون پزشکی بری باید همیشه اپدیت باشی.علم پزشکی روز به روز در حال پیشرفته.ببین لدت میبری از علم یا نه.این سوال رو به نظر من فقط خودت میتونی بهش جواب بدی
> ...


نظرتو خیلی دوست داشتم؛ واقا نزدیک بود به تفکر خودم!

----------


## parham7983

> سنت اصلا جوری نیست که نگرانش باشی؛طرف تازه از30 سالگی استارت پزشکیشو میزنه،میتونم درک کنم واقعا؛خیلی سخته تصمیم گرفتن؛ولی بخای نخای آخرش یک کفه ترازو سنگینترمیشه؛جفتش خوبه و مزایای خودشو داره؛یکم بیشترباخودت کلنجار برو تا خودتو بیشتر بشناسی،اگربخای به عمومی بسنده کنی که دندون قطعابهتره!ولی ببین ارزشگذاری زندگیت چطوره؛حاضری کدوم امتیازخاص رو بخاطر علاقه ت بدست بیاری؛یا از دست بدی.بعدم قشنگ تحقیق کن،باورکن چیزیکه ما ازعلاقع اسم میبریم همون چیزی نیست که وقتی باون شاخه ورود میکنیم باهاش مواجه میشیم!تمام واقعیتهای موجود رو بسنج!مثلاطرف میگه دارو دوسدارم چون شیمیش خوب بوده!ایناکاملا علاقه کاذب هست؛اصولاعلاقه بدون تحقیق و..دردسرساز هست!اینمدت فقط تحقیق کن،و خودتوبهتربشناس،اهدافت،آرز  وها؛چیزایی که باهاش حال میکنی،حاضری مثل روز امروز از تفریحت بزنی بری بیمارستان و بامریضاسروکله بزنی؟میگم پزشکی واقعاااامقدسه!بایدعاشقش باشی،ولی نگران نباش؛راهتوپیدا میکنی خودت؛چون بهترازهرکی خودتومیشناسی.نگران اینم نباش که 34 سالت شد و..باور کن خیلیا الان34 سالشونه و هنوز نمیدونن کجای زندگین،اصلا سن چیزی نیست که بخاطرش خودتو محدود کنی؛ابدااااا..پس پی چیزی باش که باهاش حال میکنی


متشکرم از نظر خوبت!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سنم خیلی بالا نیست(19سالمه) ولی خب اگه بخوام برم دنبال پزشکی و تخصص حداقل تو34 سالگی فارغ التحصیل میشم که نمیدونم میتونم این مسیر طولانیو تحمل کنم یا نه(هم از نظر سختی دروس و شیفت ها و هم از نظر درامد خیلی کم حین تحصیل)
> از طرفی دندان کوتاه تره و زود بازده
> ولی خب به پزشکی علاقه بیشتری دارم
> نمیدونم این علاقه بهاندازه ای هست که بخاطرش 5 سال اضافه درس بخونم یا نه
> تصمیم گرفتن سخته
> خیلی سخته...


اگه علاقه داری بیا پزشکی ولی اگه راحت طلبی ( به نسبت پزشکی. نه اینکه دندون راحت باشه) برو دندون.
پزشکی دوره های خاص خودشو داره یه دوره ازش متنفر میشی و پشیمون میشی یه دوره عاشقش میشی بعد دوباره متنفر میشی. اونم به خاطر سختی زیادش. تو دوره علوم پایه سوالای امتحانی خودتو و حجم جزوه ها رو با دندون و دارو تو دروس مشترک بقایسه میکنی و حرص میخوری :Yahoo (110):  تو دوره بالینم که کلا از اموزش حبری نیست و فقط حمال و میرزا بنویس هستی. اینا باعث تنفرت میشن. ولی از طرفی اگه خوب درستو بخونی و بتونی سردربیاری که تشخیص و درمان بیماری ها چجوریه عاشقش میشی. حس خوبی داره. 
وقتی عاشقش بشی و ادامه بدی و تخصص بگیری ( هر تخصصی) به رضایت درونی میرسی. نگران پول هم نباش. نگران اشباع شدنم نباش هنوز کلی جا هست تا اشباع شدن پزشکی. ولی دندون هم دانشجوهاش بیشتر شده و هم خیلی بستگی به کار دستت و تبلیغاتت داره......

----------


## parham7983

> اگه علاقه داری بیا پزشکی ولی اگه راحت طلبی ( به نسبت پزشکی. نه اینکه دندون راحت باشه) برو دندون.
> پزشکی دوره های خاص خودشو داره یه دوره ازش متنفر میشی و پشیمون میشی یه دوره عاشقش میشی بعد دوباره متنفر میشی. اونم به خاطر سختی زیادش. تو دوره علوم پایه سوالای امتحانی خودتو و حجم جزوه ها رو با دندون و دارو تو دروس مشترک بقایسه میکنی و حرص میخوری تو دوره بالینم که کلا از اموزش حبری نیست و فقط حمال و میرزا بنویس هستی. اینا باعث تنفرت میشن. ولی از طرفی اگه خوب درستو بخونی و بتونی سردربیاری که تشخیص و درمان بیماری ها چجوریه عاشقش میشی. حس خوبی داره. 
> وقتی عاشقش بشی و ادامه بدی و تخصص بگیری ( هر تخصصی) به رضایت درونی میرسی. نگران پول هم نباش. نگران اشباع شدنم نباش هنوز کلی جا هست تا اشباع شدن پزشکی. ولی دندون هم دانشجوهاش بیشتر شده و هم خیلی بستگی به کار دستت و تبلیغاتت داره......


مرسی دکتر

----------

